# Halo pc error, i need major help(memory error or something)



## Falcgun1337 (Jul 24, 2005)

I haven't played this game in a while but now i feel like playing it, When i start the game it says that there is an error. The error message is:

"Cannot allocate required memory. Some other application has loaded where halo needs to be located."

Whats that mean, i wanna play this game again but i cant... some one help plz.

I have tried uninstalling it, then re-installing it

I have removed some programs that took up lots of memory, but its not working. Someone please help

Plus i have asked this question a couple of other places, and they dont know whats the matter, please help.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

http://support.microsoft.com/?id=830704
Hope this helps :smile:


----------



## Falcgun1337 (Jul 24, 2005)

yeah, i have been there. I rebooted my computer like it said, but nothing happened  . but thanks for helping

o, and if you know anything about this

When i uninstalled it and re-installed it, the game said

Exception

Gathering Exception Data

Then i download teh patch but then it goes right to the memory error.

And i have all the system specs i need


----------



## philheckler (Apr 14, 2005)

I think I had this problem after re - installing halo on a new pc - I downloaded the current halo update patch and the problem went away....

Regards

Phil


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the update patch doesn't work, you could send an error report to Microsoft. There should be a link in the error message, I think.


----------



## Falcgun1337 (Jul 24, 2005)

Yeah i have sent an error report, its just nothing really happened(it completed the error report but i dont know what to do after that)

I can re-boot my computer as in making it like a new one, its just i dont wanna waste all that stuff on my computer(im not that desperate but some stuff on my computer i can just get back) other things i have on my computer will take a while to get back tho, but i really wanna play this game, so if anyone knows how i can contact microsoft and answer my question let me know, or if anyone knows whats wrong thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend formatting and losing all your data just to play a game (Halo's good, but not that good :laugh: ). Hang on for some more replies... there has to be an easier way to get it working. Have you made any changes to your PC since you last played it? Did you follow all the instructions for methods 1 & 2 in the link?

Try playing the game again and when the error message appears do a ctrl-alt-del to see which other programs are running.


----------



## Falcgun1337 (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks for helping guys

Ok, What happens is i cant play the game, like that error message comes up after the Small box that says halo(with the picture and all)

But yeah, recently i have installed a new Video Card that i bought to play Battlefield 2. Maybe that has something to do with it!?(hopefully so i can play) :4-dontkno


----------



## philheckler (Apr 14, 2005)

funnily enough I had exactly the same problem with Halo after installing my new x800 graphics card it would bomb out with an error just after the small halo logo - as I said i installed the halo latest patch (v1.07 i think) but I guess you've already tried this.....

all the best

Phil.


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

typical microsoft when they make games, alot of video cards aint compatible with it.

What kind of Video card do you have?


----------



## Falcgun1337 (Jul 24, 2005)

Actually i have a good card that i just bought, works with battlefield 2.

It is a Nvidia 5500 if i can remember it.

But as you say that i havent tried my old memory card(im not at home so i dont cant do that)

maybe i gotta update drivers :4-dontkno ? wouldnt know where to go to do that.


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

nvidia.com

let me see if its compatible with halo though, BF2 work but Halo may not, Microsoft seems to be picky about which video cards they want to work with their games.

try this http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;829478#XSLTH4163121123120121120120

I do not see the 5500 up there though as being supported. it doesnt mean it aint though.


----------



## Falcgun1337 (Jul 24, 2005)

Ok when i get home from work i will try my old video card and post here if their is any problems, thanks.(but if someone knows that this will not work then please let me know)


----------



## Falcgun1337 (Jul 24, 2005)

sorry for double post.

Im home, i went to go to update drivers, didnt know which to DL.


Right now im trying to see if my default monitor works with halo.


----------

